# Where are the leaking pipe photos?



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Initial secure gets rejected.

House has major water damage. Carpet is soaking wet, ceiling is sagging, water stains everywhere. Water is now off at the street.

I bid to do an intrusive inspection ($250) and repair what I find ($40 per drywall cut, $75 per break fixed).

Get's rejected because none of my photos actually show a broken pipe.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Initial secure gets rejected.
> 
> House has major water damage. Carpet is soaking wet, ceiling is sagging, water stains everywhere. Water is now off at the street.
> 
> ...




F-ing cubicle idiots...............


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Have one for the brother I`m turning right now. winterized ,system didn`t hold pressure. Can hear air leaking under house, but I can not get to it! Very old house ,crawlspace opening 16"x 20" floor rafters are a foot and a half off the ground. Like I said I can stick my head in there but no way am I trying go under there. I`m 6'1" tall and 275 lbs sorry not going to fix. Not sure if a skinny 10yr would fit.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I had same thing a few years ago... "want to see the broken pipe before approving any drywall removal"

Sent a pic off the internet of a colonoscomy and "theres a broken pipe BUTT you have to look hard" 

Got approval to fix up to 5 breaks and cut drywall. I told plumber what I went through for this approval and he died laughing...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Have one for the brother I`m turning right now. winterized ,system didn`t hold pressure. Can hear air leaking under house, but I can not get to it! Very old house ,crawlspace opening 16"x 20" floor rafters are a foot and a half off the ground. Like I said I can stick my head in there but no way am I trying go under there. I`m 6'1" tall and 275 lbs sorry not going to fix. Not sure if a skinny 10yr would fit.



No illegal aliens or Chinese labor children in your neck of the woods?


----------

